# MH Friendly Parking Place



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Just been looking at sites in France on the database.
Most of the sites I loooked at did not have a tick by MH Friendly Parking Place. Does that mean the site does not take a MH, which I find strange as they have a tick by MH service point.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Diabalo

Its just a category like for example 'Independant' and 'Wild camping spot' so it can't be more than one thing. It is a place normally with no facilities where you can park, it probably has no height barrier and may have large bays it often does not allow an overnight stop. If it has facilities then you say so. Most places in France have some degree of facilities and are Aires but some Aires with no facilities may have been designated as such or the contributor may have called it a MH friendly Parking Place.

Regards Frank


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Centre

Sorry Frank still not getting it.

The above link is where I am looking, are you saying that these sites are no good for motorhomes?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its a municipal camping site so suitable for motorhomes it is just not a car park 

Regards Frank


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I think people have just forgotten to tick it.
Johnny F


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

I hope they have just forgot to tick it, you must see my point, I don't want to turn up just to find out that Motorhomes are not allowed.
I suppose that's the problem with any database it's only as good as the info someone has put in.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> I think people have just forgotten to tick it.
> Johnny F


No Johnny you are quite wrong there is no box to tick

There is a menu where you can select 1 option

Nukeadmin has just chosen to present the information on the summary page that way. Handy if you just want a parking place.

Regards Frank


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> No Johnny you are quite wrong there is no box to tick


My most humble apologies Frank, I thought there was. Well there should be then :? :?

Johnny F


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I think people have just forgotten to tick it."

I just think definitions and guidance are lacking.

I liked Boff's definitions/ proposals some time ago (IIRC) but implementation would have entailed mapping existing entries onto the new categories. Nevertheless I thought at the time we shold have adopted the clear, few categories, and with hindsight, even given the scale of authors' reluctance to update their own entries, we still should have done it.

Given the massive effort expended since then by others on their behalf, I don't think it wise to do so now.

Dave
Edit: Gerhard's wise words on the matter:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-210012.html#210012
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-210532.html#210532
If only we had such clarity for the way it is, rather than what it should have been.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For what purpose Johnny

This is a MHF database all the sites are suitable in some way for a MH. You just need to delve past the summary page top see which they are suitable for.

Frank


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sorry but I have to agree with Diabalo. I've never quite understood what that comment is supposed to mean. I understand that each site can only have one category and therefore, by default, it can't be any of the others but why just show one of them.
Puzzling but not life threatening


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Sorry but I have to agree with Diabalo. I've never quite understood what that comment is supposed to mean. I understand that each site can only have one category and therefore, by default, it can't be any of the others but why just show one of them.
> Puzzling but not life threatening


I agree with you Tonyt the summary page does need revising along with the virtual brochure but whenever I put a thread here asking for feedback I get one or two replies and thats all. So hardly a consensus for change.

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We will try it here is a summary page what changes would you like to see.

As I'm first:

Replace 'Wild Camping Spot' and 'Motorhome Friendly Parking Place' with one logo or the type of camping site.

I'm out for the rest of the day what's the betting this has slipped out of the top 30 before I get back


Regards Frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

See my edited post earlier. My vote would be not to get the cart before the horse. We need clear definitions that avoid confusion, before thinking how best to display the info.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Frank,

Well that sounds good to me.
I think it would be very helpful to see the category on the summary.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> You just need to delve past the summary page top see which they are suitable for.
> 
> Frank


Thats why I bought an Aires de Service and Camperstop Europe book.

Johnny F


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You were correct Frank - not a great deal of response but at least this will keep it in the top 30


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

I understand now that it is a reference to parking only.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have bumped this post up to get answers to what *YOU* want out of the campsite database summary pages (see bottom of page 1). I'm also going to find the thread about the virtual brochure so that I can give some work to Nukeadmin  .

Regards Frank


----------

